# LOOK 695 and Helle Frederiksen



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

http://www.lookcycle.com/en/all/look-cycle/actualites/helle-frederiksen-s-interview.html?___from_store=fr

Or should this go on the 'podium babes' forum?


----------

